# obs-gnome-screencast



## Tuna (Jan 12, 2018)

Tuna submitted a new resource:

obs-gnome-screencast - Facilitate GNOME Screen Cast functionality as an OBS source (supports Wayland)



> Small source plugin to use GNOME Screen Cast functionality as a source for OBS Studio.
> 
> GNOME Screen Cast works for all GNOME sessions regardless of the compositor being used. Basically saying that the main purpose of this plugin is to capture screens under Wayland sessions where the X11 capture falls short.
> 
> This is like the first attempt to make something work for a Wayland session. This is super alpha and it may fail miserably in countless ways....



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Tuna (Jan 15, 2018)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

small fixes



> eventually fixed an issue where the capture seemed to have unnecessary latency.
> hopefully fixed an issue where parallel instances would stop the first, regular one.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Jan 21, 2018)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

small update



> Lazy support for restarting the capture when monitor setup changes (resolution, position..)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Jan 24, 2018)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

small update



> start/stop capturing on show/hide. saves resources when not visible..



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Jan 30, 2018)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

Allow capture of the complete desktop



> - use GDP payload format between processes for exchanging data (may add a memcpy().. to be investigated, but allows much for interesting data to be transferred for debugging, performance measuring and alike)
> - SHM socket path is now configurable (in case you can't read/write to /tmp)
> - Added option to capture all screens at once (may be helpful for multi monitor setups as you can only have one instance of a GNOME capture session)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Feb 4, 2018)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

small update



> - move the SHM socket to the user run directory



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Feb 6, 2018)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

bugfix



> - fix race between processes (on faster machines this could lead to a stall at restarts)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Mar 5, 2018)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

small fix



> - Theoretical fix where caps were not received due to a race - did anyone ever experienced it?



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (May 9, 2018)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

small update



> - make timestamps a property for the user to enable/disable



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Feb 5, 2019)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

0.0.10



> - make screen capture HiDPI aware



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Dec 18, 2019)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

Use Mutter API



> This is a major release. The API used for screen cast has changed from the GNOME to Mutter API (the GNOME compositor). It feels a lot less hack-ish than the previous implementation.
> 
> The plugin filename as well as it's internal ID has changed. This allows this plugin as well as the old version to co-exist.
> 
> It allows easy capture of desktops. It also has window capture capabilities - however you need to know the internal window ID. Refer to the documentation on how to obtain these IDs (yes...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Apr 2, 2020)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

0.1.1



> - Removed dependency to GTK (in preparation to the GTK4 release as it removed some of the API being used)
> - Hopefully fixed a potential crash fix when the source was being removed while running
> - Some minor fixes..



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Mar 8, 2021)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

0.1.2



> create own thread with it's own main loop. let us not assume OBS comes with one, and if it does, try not to interfere with it.
> always copy the video buffer. this comes with a performance penalty, but pipewire versions >= 0.21 seem to have issue if we don't.
> don't leak the bus watch handle. this could have led to "too many files open" error in case of many stop/starts.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (May 4, 2021)

Tuna updated obs-gnome-screencast with a new update entry:

0.2.0



> added window selection property to easily select a single window to capture(!)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

